# Beamshots: Stanley 35W HID, S250 35W HID, 400W HID Thor, Supernova, DEFT, Tiablo A9



## ez78 (Aug 29, 2010)

I took some beamshots last night. They are mainly HID with couple of my most impressive LED throwers which had the courage to compete in this tough company. 

The lights in this shootout were:

Tiablo A9 with aspherical head
The DEFT
Supernova 75W short arc (Chinese Maxabeam clone)
Stanley 35W HID (with 4300K bulb)
S250 35W HID (My homemade compact 35W hid mod)
The 400W HID Thor

Camera settings were 4" F5.6.

Here is the location. 190 meters to target tree:






Reference:




Tiablo A9 with aspherical head





The DEFT





Supernova 75W short arc





Stanley 35W HID (4300K bulb)





S250 35W compact HID mod





The 400W HID Thor





Closeups





From left to right: Stanley HID, S250 35W compact HID mod, The 400W HID Thor.





The S250 35W compact HID can be seen here by the side of Stanley HID, which is the pistol type light. Supernova and DEFT are in the right corner. The 400W HID is on the bottom of the picture. The two lights from the left were not used in this shootout, they are the Amondotech Illuminator and LK14 type 600W halogen.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 29, 2010)

Holy crap the 400w spotlight is insane! I have a Sam's HID and I thought that was bright! I couldn't even imagine how bright the 400w would look in person. 
Did you make it yourself? What was the total cost?


----------



## ez78 (Aug 29, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Holy crap the 400w spotlight is insane! I have a Sam's HID and I thought that was bright! I couldn't even imagine how bright the 400w would look in person.
> Did you make it yourself? What was the total cost?



Yes, I built the 400W HID couple of years ago. I think the project cost me about $1000 but was worth it. 

Here is the thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191645


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice!!
can you tell us a little more about the S250 mod? What host, cell, lamp and ballast you used.

Got any pics of the 600W halogen?... that sounds insane.

Great pics, thankslovecpf


----------



## ez78 (Aug 29, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Very nice!!
> can you tell us a little more about the S250 mod? What host, cell, lamp and ballast you used.
> 
> Got any pics of the 600W halogen?... that sounds insane.
> ...



The S250 host is the Cyclops Thor S250 halogen spotlight which has got an H3 automotive halogen bulb. It can be easily swapped for an HID bulb. Ballast is generic 35 Watt slim ballast. Batteries are 2 x 4000mAh 7,4V Nimh RC packs. I had to make simple relay system which cuts the power when voltage is too low because the ballast itself would let the batteries run too empty. It's very nice low weight lamp that is easy to take with. I am getting about an hour of runtime.

The 600W halogen spot mod is one of the best mods ever. Key component is the Q4559X 600W 28V PAR64 aircraft landing light. Very low cost too. I think there are photos in the forum. Here is the original creators thread for it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111545


----------



## daf3m (Aug 29, 2010)

loved it


----------



## Parker VH (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics. That Thor is nuts! I have a VEC 192 that I need to some sort of mod to. I've been hanging on to it trying to decide on what to do with it.


----------



## ez78 (Aug 30, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> Thanks for the great pics. That Thor is nuts! I have a VEC 192 that I need to some sort of mod to. I've been hanging on to it trying to decide on what to do with it.



That twin beam light has got potential. I have sometimes been close to ordering one from ebay. Maybe you should upgrade it with couple of 80W ballasts.


----------



## Parker VH (Aug 30, 2010)

I know member Big4x4 converted his VEC using two-100 watt ballasts and that was pretty impressive. I'd love to see his light and your Thor together for some beamshots.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 31, 2010)

The Thor makes me .


----------



## saabluster (Sep 1, 2010)

Excellent beamshots.:thumbsup: I love seeing the DEFT put up against the lights five times its size.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 1, 2010)

saabluster said:


> Excellent beamshots.:thumbsup: I love seeing the DEFT put up against the lights five times its size.



Thanks for making me one. I like it. I always thought it was very impressive but I was still kind of little bit suprised when I made those close up pictures and realized that it lit the tree with similar looking intensity as my modified Stanley hid.


----------



## troller_cpf (Sep 1, 2010)

I am always trying to figure out, from the pics, how the Supernova would compare to my Xenonics Nighthunter One...

BTW... your SN is one of the latest versions? Or is it the older model?


----------



## Fast LT1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Where could i get one of those supernova maxabeam looking clone lights?


----------



## ez78 (Sep 2, 2010)

troller_cpf:

I have an older version of the Nova. My setup looks exactly like this:
http://www.alibaba.com/product/jim_...ilitary_class_Super_Portable_Searchlight.html

I think the latest versions of the light came with Li-ion battery. I am still using the original Nimh battery. It's maybe five years old. I will soon make new battery pack for it because it is not working optimally anymore. 

Fast LT1: If you google "nicell searchlight" then I think you will find links for it. I am not sure what would be easiest way to order one. I know some people have succesfully requested samples directly from the manufacturer which is Nicell in Shanghai. But I am not sure actually if they even make it anymore. It did not show up on the manufacturers site when I checked..


----------



## troller_cpf (Sep 2, 2010)

Problem is that I checked in the Nicell website (www.sh-nicell.com) and it was not on their site anymore!


----------



## ez78 (Sep 2, 2010)

troller_cpf said:


> Problem is that I checked in the Nicell website (www.sh-nicell.com) and it was not on their site anymore!



Yeah, that seems to be the case. Maybe it was discontinued for some reason. I bought mine used from the cpf marketplace. You could try there or start saving for a Maxabeam.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, you don't see this every day. There are Maxabeams on the ebay. Four of them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Maxa-Beam-75-W-...8282146?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item45f41cf622


----------



## troller_cpf (Sep 3, 2010)

WTF!!! (sorry)
It's been almost 6 month I always searched on E-Bay for "maxabeam" but no results, every time...
while NOW it I type "maxa beam" (with a space between the two words) there are 5 for sale!  igh but the price for me is still high...

I got my NH1 for 650$ incl. shipping and all I had to do was remove the dead SLA battery and replace it with a LiPo Zippy Flightmax battery I bought from hobbyking for 35$... 

so for now I think I'll pass on that...


----------



## ledpwr (Apr 18, 2011)

Great beamshots

Does the thor s250 have a glass or plastic lens and what is the diameter of the reflector (5")? It looks like it will be a good, cheap host for some future modding .

Thanks for any answer as I know this thread is relatively old.


----------



## ez78 (Apr 19, 2011)

ledpwr said:


> Great beamshots
> 
> Does the thor s250 have a glass or plastic lens and what is the diameter of the reflector (5")? It looks like it will be a good, cheap host for some future modding .
> 
> Thanks for any answer as I know this thread is relatively old.



Thanks!

It has got a glass lens. The diameter of the reflector is 127 mm which is 5". So you guessed it right. The reflector has got pretty good quality chrome surface for such a cheap light. I think it's a nice host. Easy to swap the H3 halogen bulb for HID version. If you use a plastic base HID bulb like I did then you might have to bend and reshape the metal pins that hold the bulb in place because the plastic version is from thicker material and won't fit straight in. But it was easy to do.


----------



## ledpwr (Apr 19, 2011)

ez78 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It has got a glass lens. The diameter of the reflector is 127 mm which is 5". So you guessed it right. The reflector has got pretty good quality chrome surface for such a cheap light. I think it's a nice host. Easy to swap the H3 halogen bulb for HID version. If you use a plastic base HID bulb like I did then you might have to bend and reshape the metal pins that hold the bulb in place because the plastic version is from thicker material and won't fit straight in. But it was easy to do.


 

Thanks, thats exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------

